# SS France dio (not mine)



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

I came across this SS France launching diorama on the net http://www.larsenal.com/FR/galeries/galerie_02.php?maquette=Paquebot_France&poua=Sebastien_Watelet

I've been wanting to do something like this with the titanic but I'd need far more pylons and PE parts.

Mike


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Bay7 said:


> I came across this SS France launching diorama on the net http://www.larsenal.com/FR/galeries/galerie_02.php?maquette=Paquebot_France&poua=Sebastien_Watelet
> 
> I've been wanting to do something like this with the titanic but I'd need far more pylons and PE parts.
> 
> Mike


Very interesting. Handrails and stuff are a little rough, but I like the concept.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

